# dirty jobs



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

mike on dirty jobs this tuesday will be making reef balls at least thats what it says


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it looks like the guys from Alabama.. I saw the commercial. I'll be watching.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I also saw the comercial.......


----------

